# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ماصحة هذا الحديث(عندما سئل موسى ربه لماذا لاتنام يارب)

## تميمي ابوعبدالله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

سأل موسى عليه السلام ربه :

لماذا لا تنام يارب؟؟


فقال الرب جل وعلا : امسك قدحاً بيدك يا موسى واسكب بداخله ماء وضعه في يديك وحذاري ان تنام !

ففعل موسى ما طلب منه ..

فظل واقفاً عليه السلام

والقدح في يده وفيه ماء فغلبه النعاس

فسقط القدح من يدي موسى عليه السلام

وانكسر

وانسكب منه الماء

فقال الرب جلّ وعلا

وعزتي وجلالي لو غفلت عن عبادي لحظه يا موسى لسقطت السماء على الارض

----------


## أبوندى شاذلى محمد الصعيدى

هذا الحديث منكر
قال الشوكاني في فتح القدير: أخرج أبو يعلى وابن جرير وابن أبي حاتم والدارقطني في الإفراد وابن مردوية والبيهقي في الأسماء والصفات والخطيب في تاريخه عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول على المنبر: قال وقع في نفس موسى هل ينام الله عز وجل: فأرسل الله إليه ملكاً فأرقه ثلاثا وأعطاه قارورتين في كل يد قارورة وأمره أن يحتفظ بهما فجعل ينام وتكاد يداه تلتقيان ثم يستيقظ فيحبس إحداهما على الأخرى حتى نام نومة فاصطفقت يداه وانكسرت القارورتان قال: ضرب الله له مثلاً إن الله تبارك وتعالى لو كان ينام لم تستمسك السماء والأرض. 

وذكره ابن كثير وقال: حديث غريب بل منكر. ليس بمرفوع بل من الإسرائيليات المنكرة، فإن موسى أجل من أن يجوز على الله سبحانه وتعالى النوم، وقال لا يصح هذا الحديث ضعفه غير واحد منهم البيهقي. وأورده الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله في السلسلة الضعيفة وقال: منكر.

----------


## السكران التميمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي وحده، ثم أما بعد..
شكر الله لك أخي الفاضل الكريم (أبا ندى) واستكمالا لما بدأته حفظك الله أقول:
أثر قصة القارورتين لا يصح رفعه لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومن رواه مرفوعا فقد أخطأ، وقد رواه على الجادة وهو الأشبه به كلٌ من:
الصنعاني في (تفسيره 1/102) وابن جرير في (تفسيره 3/7) وابن أبي حاتم في (تفسيره رقم 2584) والبيهقي في (الأسماء والصفات) والخطيب في (تاريخ بغداد 1/268) ومن طريقه ابن عساكر في (تاريخ دمشق 61/158) من طريق معمر عن الحكم بن أبان عن عكرمة من قوله.
قال معمر: إنما هو مثل ضربه الله يقول الله: فكذلك السماوات والأرض في يديه.
وعكرمة رحمه الله إنما أخذه من قول عبد الله بن سلام مما وجده في الكتب السابقة التي كان يقرأها رضي الله عنه، ومن قول أبي موسى الأشعري رضي الله عنه، وقد أخرج قول عبد الله بن سلام رضي الله عنه ابن أبي حاتم في (تفسيره رقم 18016)، وأخرج قول أبي موسى الأشعري رضي الله عنه أبو الشيخ في (العظمة 2/424).
فلذلك قال ابن كثيثر في (تفسيره) بعد رواية عكرمة الموقوفة عليه: وهو من أخبار بني إسرائيل، وهو مما يعلم أن موسى عليه السلام لا يخفى عليه مثل هذا من أمر الله عز وجل، وأنه منزه عنه.

وقد أتت القصة من وجه آخر؛ وهو أن السائل هل الله ينام؟ هم بني إسرائيل سألوا موسى ذلك، وهذه الروايه قالها أبو موسى الأشعري موقوفة عليه كما عند أبو الشيخ في (العظمة 2/425)، وابن عباس موقوفة عليه كما عند الضياء في (المختارة رقم 111 من طريق ابن مردويه) وعند أبو الشيخ في (العظمة 2/425 من طريق ابن أبي حاتم)، وسعيد بن جبير كما عند عبد الله بن أحمد في (كتاب السنة) وأبو نعيم في (الحلية 4/276) وسعيد قد أخذها من ابن عباس.
قال ابن الجوزي في (العلل المتناهية 1/41): وهذا هو الصحيح؛ فإن القوم كانوا جهالا بالله عز وجل.

ثم أنه حتى من وصله لم يصله بسند منضبط، بل هو سند منقطع مثله لا يصح أن يقَرَّ به حديث، وهو أيضا من مفاريد أمية وهشام. فلذلك استغرب بشدة الحافظ ابن كثير هذا الطريق في (تفسيره) وقال: وهذا حديث غريب جدا والأظهر أنه إسرائيلي لا مرفوع.
قلت: وهو كما قال رحمه الله، فهو من رواية أمية بن شبل، وقد خالفه معمر بن راشد فرواه عن الحكم عن عكرمة قوله،  ومعمر أثبت من أمية.
قال ابن الجوزي في (العلل المتناهية 1/41): ولا يثبت هذا الحديث عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وغلط من رفعه، والظاهر أن عكرمة رأى هذا في كتب اليهود فرواه، فما يزال عكرمة يذكر عنهم أشياء لا يجوز أن يخفى هذا على نبي الله عز وجل.
والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

قول الراجح انه منكر ولا يصح شكرا لكم يا اخوان

----------


## الاء مغيب

بارك الله فيكم 
بحثت عن هذه الرواية وظننت انها من الاسرائيليات وها قد وجدت الجواب الشافي

----------

